# Drilling For Whisky



## spog (21/11/09)

g,day all found this story in the adelaide advertiser last week.17/11

"a team of new zealanders is preparing to drill in antarctica hoping to strike whisky.
among the supplies british explorer Sir Ernest Shackleton abandoned on his unsuccessful 1909 expidition were two crates of now rare McKinlay and Co whisky.
Whyte and Mackay who no own McKinlay have asked for a sample".

be worth a pretty penny,would,nt mind a wee dram myself....cheers....spog...


----------



## Steve (21/11/09)

spog said:


> g,day all found this story in the adelaide advertiser last week.17/11
> 
> "a team of new zealanders is preparing to drill in antarctica hoping to strike whisky.
> among the supplies british explorer Sir Ernest Shackleton abandoned on his unsuccessful 1909 expidition were two crates of now rare McKinlay and Co whisky.
> ...




Whisky thread in off topic, post 99. Definately worth a penny if still drinkable.


----------



## gregb (21/11/09)

The big if will be that the bottles are intact. If they pass that hurdle then there is no reason that the whisky wouldn't be drinkable.


----------



## Screwtop (21/11/09)

Would Whisky Freeze??


----------



## altone (21/11/09)

Screwtop said:


> Would Whisky Freeze??




According to my old science and dependent on the purity of the Whisky - yes around -20c 
(ok, go on, I know someone will come in with a scientific update)

More importantly, would it still age at sub zero temps?

mmmmm ancient malt :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle (21/11/09)

> More importantly, would it still age at sub zero temps?
> 
> mmmmm ancient malt :icon_drool2:



Aged malt slushies :icon_drool2:


----------



## jonocarroll (21/11/09)

boddingtons best said:


> According to my old science and dependent on the purity of the Whisky - yes around -20c
> (ok, go on, I know someone will come in with a scientific update)
> 
> More importantly, would it still age at sub zero temps?


I can't be bothered figuring out the freezing point, but I thought that whisky doesn't age in bottles, only on wood.


----------



## mwd (21/11/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I can't be bothered figuring out the freezing point, but I thought that whisky doesn't age in bottles, only on wood.



Very true ages in wood only and a considerable percentage is lost to evaporation over the years probably why the bloody stuff is so expensive.

I will volunteer BTW done enough drilling for oil and gas.


----------



## boingk (21/11/09)

Man, would that be a wicked party if they find it! Getting trashed in Antarctia on century old whiskey - the final frontier.

I think that it would freeze at around -45'C (based on a few answers I ripped off the net), if its 80 proof whiskey.

In other words, I'm fairly sure it would have frozen at least once in the last century.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## rackemup (21/11/09)

a couple crates of whiskey lost in Antartica for 100 years? good luck finding them!


----------



## Macca17 (21/11/09)

They already have but were not able to dig them up.

Link to Article 

http://www.neatorama.com/2009/11/17/new-ze...-in-antarctica/


----------

